# Buying pup without health clearances



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

I have a ? for everyone would you buy a lab pup without health clearances? I mean without OFA done on either parent or eyes certification done. CNM is a new test but something that has been around for a long time. I know pups without these clearnaces doen are cheaper, but I woudl hate to take 1 home to my kids and a year later have a displasic dog. Curious to hear what you think. Dan


----------



## rb.number3 (Jun 15, 2004)

I would never have a dog bred, without all OFA's elbows and hips, and Cerf done on both Sire and Dam.
And I surely would never buy a dog or puppy, without the same being
done on them. And Dan, you are very correct, in saying the purchase
price of a puppy is small, in the cost of owning a dog. The difference
between, a $200.00 puppy and a Health Guaranteed $500.00 puppy,
is about one bag of dog food per year, over the dogs lifetime. Very small
price to pay, to put the odds in your favor, of owning a healthy 10 yr old
dog. The Classifieds are full of $200.00 puppies, and do you know why?
Old Buck, slipped over to the neighbors, and buy gosh if Rosie didn't
have puppies 65 days later. They sure look like labs. 
Ok, Ok, I will quit. But truly, this is why we have cheap puppies. 
If I have a litter and charged $150-$200 for a puppy, I could not even pay
the stud fees, for many of the Sires that we have bred are dogs too. 
I am sure people have owned some great dogs, that have come from
some of these types of breedings. But how many of these types of
breedings, end up with failures ?? 
No, I'm not the part of the labrador ethics crew. I am just a person, that 
has a passion for the Labrador Retriever, and the direction the breed is
going. Just my opinion.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I would not buy a dog without health certs nor would I buy a dog witout some guarntee. If money is an issue find a lab rescue center and adopt one from them. I have said this before and still believe it today indiscriminant backyard breeders are going to be the downfall of this breed.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Short answer...no


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Longer answer: Never, ever.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I would under only certain conditions. First, I would have to have known both the Mother and Father pretty well meaning I have seen both dogs work, their age, what they look like, etc...

Second. I wouldn't pay over $100 for the dog.

My wife and I got a yellow lab as a wedding gift. No clearances, but I knew both parents (Sire was 4yrs of age and Dam was 6 yrs of age). She is currently 1.6 years old.

If you are looking for a purebred lab or you are not familiar with the people selling you the dog, you need to pay the extra money and find a reputable breeder.


----------



## goose1965 (Sep 3, 2004)

I can't keep my mouth shut any longer!!! :******: If any of you know anything about the lineage of Labs...you would know that a few sires were so in demand that practically every lab in the country has that line.
That's what the tests were designed for...because they have been so interbred by reputable breeders.
Your dog should be your partner and the love of your life. In return, they work very hard for you!! It shouldn't be about who gets the most trophies and awards. That's what got them so interbred to start with.
I also know of pups that have passed everyone of these tests and were never able to hunt because of hip displasia. Or their eyes went bad because their dip**** owner let them hang their head out the window.
I agree that you should know the sire and dam well before you buy a pup!!
Have you ever asked to go with.
What you guys are talking about is just a rich man's way of being the ultimate snob...my dog is better than yours.


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

goose1965,

Not sure I follow what you are trying to say


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

goose 1965; you must have read something into that post I missed. I have no idea what you're getting at here.


----------



## goose1965 (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm saying the certs are not a guarantee neither...still taking your chances at a higher price for pup. And as far as Rosie is concerned...our dogs never leave our sight, including the new puppies.
The term backyard breeders kinda really ****** me off. And don't judge a dog because the owner decided not to register them.
Cedarsedge purposely wrecked our post on our puppies....that my husband posted. My husband didn't want to be mean back like him.
I on the otherhand, don't have that problem.
We only had the one batch for hunting buddies and ended up with more than we bargained for. They are both purebred yellows. He didn't think registering him was necessary if he wasn't planning on breeding him.
I don't plan on breeding her again either...I lost my hunting buddy.
How many of you can say your lab quarters pheasant hunting...bet not many, but I can. Not to mention, check out his photo album. Gauge retrieves 90% of those birds.
Also, we were asking that price...doesn't mean we're gonna get it.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Well, if it's all the same to you, I would ALWAYS buy from a certified litter. Even though it's not a 100% guarantee, it sure beats buying from dogs that have never been tested. And yes, I'll stick to registered dogs so I know for certain what it is I'm buying.


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

While I agree with people that buying from a certified breeder is a good idea, as some have already said, it's not a guarantee. Our 19 month old yellow lab was guaranteed and she's moderately displastic. Fortunately for us, we found out very early (at approx. 6 months), so we have been able to take measures to delay the onset of arthritis. I'm not sure if that's even possible, but it gives us peace of mind keeping her weight low, not running her too hard, and giving her supplements. Needless to say, the first 19 months of her life have been a little draining on the old checkbook. Even so, she has great drive and desire and has been a pleasure to have as a hunting partner and companion. Even though she is displastic, I wouldn't hesitate to get another one from the same breeder. In fact, we'll be getting another one from them when we get to the point that we have room for another dog. In my opinion, anyway you look at it, getting a healthy (not displastic, good eyes, "plumbing" that works correctly, etc.) dog is the luck of the draw.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

True, but you may as well do everything within your capability to put the odds in your favor. :beer:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

goose1965 said:


> I'm saying the certs are not a guarantee neither...still taking your chances at a higher price for pup. And as far as Rosie is concerned...our dogs never leave our sight, including the new puppies.
> The term backyard breeders kinda really ticked me off. And don't judge a dog because the owner decided not to register them.
> Cedarsedge purposely wrecked our post on our puppies....that my husband posted. My husband didn't want to be mean back like him.
> I on the otherhand, don't have that problem.
> ...


I don't think people are judging the dogs I think they are judging irresponsible breeders for not having clearences done, on the sire and the *****. I personally would not buy a pup from a litter that the parents have not had there clearences done or have not been tested and titled. So long answer absolutly NOT.

I would bet that most guys that post on this forum and hunt pheasants can say there lab quarters


----------



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

> True, but you may as well do everything within your capability to put the odds in your favor.


I couldn't agree with you more, Dak. I guess in my rambling I failed to get that part out.


----------



## Mark Hays (Feb 8, 2006)

I would never buy a pup without CERF, OFA & CNM clearances and I sure would never let a buddy do it.
The purchase price of a dog is the cheapest part of owning a dog that can become a great friend & companion.

Something to think about if you are looking for a hunting dog....a dog that has been in training for field trials or hunt tests, but will not make the grade & the owner is looking to sell the dog. You can buy a 1 year old and know the health status and have a dog with a good education.

Retriever Training forum.net has ads for started dogs


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

No reason to "buy" a dog that isnt totally certified and backed by a reputable breeder. If cost saving matters to you there are plenty of dogs in need of a good home for little or NO money...and will most likely end up being just fine for you.


----------



## fetchjake (Jun 8, 2005)

> How many of you can say your lab quarters pheasant hunting...bet not many


I can I can I can!!!

To get back to the original question...I'll be back in the puppy market hopefully in another couple years and for me, there are 3 things that I'll look for right off the bat....OFA, CERF and CNM. I want the ability to minimize as much as possible the liklihood that my pup will develop a genetic disorder. Now am I naive enough to belive that something may not arise down the road, of course not, but I want to know that the breeder has done what I believe to be his/her job in helping to justify why these two dogs were bred. I want to know that the breeder has put some thought and effort into helping their pups get off to the best start that they can while helping to minimize the genetic defects that are prevelent in labs. I want the breeder to be doing his/her homework....as I will be. The breeder does his/her job...I do mine, and together everyones happy.
:beer:


----------

